# How can you tell if your heggie is blind?



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been noticing somethings in my girl that are a little different lately. A few weeks ago she wasn't herself... Grouchy, super sleepy, didn't want to be handled. Vet said she was fine and healthy and showed no outward signs of illness, however lately I have noticed some changes. Very bonded to me. Doesn't want to be in her house for anything other than to eat and potty, she wants to be close enough to touch and smell me, she recognizes my voice but its her constant need for sniff reassurance that it's me. It's like she is seeing with her nose, which is normal but it's more than that it's almost like she's insecure until she literally touches me with her little nose a lot until she realizes it's me. I've had her for 2 years and she just turned 3 and this is new behavior. She always wants to be close and touching or held next to skin, which is delightful, but not when you have to get up at 5 am and it's 3 am and your hog wants to be held and stroked and almost panickes when you put her down. The reason I think it may be the eyesight is unless she can identify me through scent she is very scared, my voice gets her attention but I notice she is depending more on smell lately than anything and if I don't smell like me for some reason she gets really scared and defensive. Any thoughts would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Do her eyes look hazy?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

No they are clear, could she have always been blind and I didn't know? She was re homed a couple times before she came to me and the last girl that had her before I did didn't have much info about her


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

It could be possible, maybe someone who knows more could be more help.


----------

